# When to fish tides



## Fin (Jul 1, 2006)

When is the best time to fish tides on the bay?
I thyought to start 2 hours before High is that right?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Depends*

Are ya fishin from a boat or the shore or jetties. If from a boat 2-3 hours before high tide is good. From the shore, jetties or piers it depends on the action. Some places work best a hour before high tide, some right at high tide. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fin (Jul 1, 2006)

*Thanks*

At this time im stuck on land. I mostly fish the jetties and the bay, I havent tried the shore. When fishing on bayside dose it make sense to fish before low tide?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*General rule of thumb*

Is to fish the incoming, during and out going tides. For example if you're fishin say the back bays and high tide is at 1pm, I would get to your spot say 10:30am to fish. fish the high tide and fish when the tide changes and goes out. Fishin from the beaches at low tide in my area is pretty much a futile effort. Thw water is shallow and dirty.


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

Fish when the waters moving, tide moving in or out.
I fish when I have time to fish, though I prefer a changing tide.
Gord


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

we have good luck in the inlets on the incoming. Gut Gord is correct....go whenever you can. Adapt to conditions by changing locations, structure, etc.


----------

